# SCORE!! Old Crescent 20" band saw!



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's been a LONG time since I've visited, let alone posted in this forum. I got busy working in my shop and a few big remodel jobs out of state - just sort of lost touch!
My big "score" prompted me back here! On occasion I log onto Craigslist just to see what's out there. Of course you know I had to click on "tools" first off! Five or six recent posts revealed this:








I contacted the guy that had it and made arrangements to go look at it. He said it was donated to his church and didn't know anything about it except that the motor was bad. I bought on the spot without even plugging it in, then gathered a few friends to help load and unload...... A Crescent (Delta, Rockwell) 20 inch bandsaw that had been sitting outside in the Ohio winter weather for who knows how long! The table was a lovely bright orange-red from rust, the lower wheel was caked with ice so I had to break it free just to turn it!

It was an adventure getting it into my shop - walkout basement, 4 guys, snow and ice, 600# machine...... but we did it! I let it set and warm up while I did a few "honey-do's", then set to work after mopping up melted ice. Doused the table with WD-40 while I dusted and wiped, wired in another 220 volt receptacle, checked everything I could think of......

Plugged it in, flipped the switch expecting nothing. WRONG! It turned over, spat out a few nasties, then ran great (for an old abused beast). A few adjustments smoothed it out, and it cut a piece of 1" ash pretty well even with the old burnt up blade that was on it! 

I always wanted a big resaw machine but could never even imagine affording one! This one was a chance of a lifetime - I'm lucky to have stumbled upon it!
The person that guesses closest to what I paid for it wins........ the satisfaction of being the closest guesser!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that's a monster! Congratulations. :thumbsup:

Interesting color. You going to paint it? I'll guess for the fun of it, just throwing a dart here. $200 :blink:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

is that thing as big in real life as it is in pictures? lol...thats one stout stout machine..what size motor does she run?
imma guess you dropped 100 dollars for it beings they thought the motor was bad and didn't know anything about it.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice find.....looks like all your stars were in alignment.....it was meant to be?Clean it up,get an appropriate blade,tune it and it'll be a workhorse for ya,am sure.Best of luck,BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Donation of $50.00?*

Please don't post anymore pictures until you repaint it. The yellow hurts my eyes..... :laughing: Nice one!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got two guesses...$25, or $75. You didn't say we get only one. It's a great find, and a hunk of a machine. Looks like you are limited to a specific resaw height. 










 







.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dang thats a huge bandsaw!!! Everyone took my guesses allready so imma go with $50.01.


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Please don't post anymore pictures until you repaint it. The yellow hurts my eyes..... :laughing: Nice one!


Yes, it is uglier than homemade sin - I will eventually paint it. I'm thinking Grizzly green to match some of my other tools. I have a blade on order, a 3/4" 3TPI hook - I plan to use this machine as a small sawmill. With 5 wooded acres, I'm always finding downed trees and branches - Cherry, Walnut, Ash, Hackberry, etc. With a 13.5" resaw height, I figure I can mill anything I can lift onto the sled!

This machine makes a helluva racket when it's running. I'm thinking loose cabinet doors and old rough tires are the main factor. I'll be working on those as time and money permit.

And yeah - 50 bucks! I saw a few of these on ebay for $1200 or more!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I did not suggest this...*

Sometimes you can true up the old tires by making a sandpaper block on a lever that you wedge against the tires as they are rotating with the blade on :blink:..... easy does it, you'll get the feel of it... I have done this, but you can try it at your own risk. The bottom wheel of course can be trued without the blade on, but that leaves the top one un-trued.

Of course there are nice urethane replacement tires also:
http://www.carterproducts.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=15

This top of this thread quotes a David Marks episode where he trues the wheels using a sandpaper block, but I couldn't find it so far... I have seen it somewhere?
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?168716-Truing-band-saw-tires&p=1737149#post1737149


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

YOu can crown and true your tires, if they are still good.

If not, put rubber tires on it and then crown them.

I run a BS from the early 1870's that we think was a prototype from Crescent or Silver.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

BlackWater said:


> And yeah - 50 bucks! I saw a few of these on ebay for $1200 or more!


Really? Ebay was more expensive than Craigs List?! Go figure... :shifty:


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

i'll guess $100. nice score!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and the correct answer is...*

see post no. 8. 



larrynj said:


> i'll guess $100. nice score!!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, that is one nice find! Nice job, and the best thing is you can write off that "donation" to taxes! :huh::yes:

What hp is the motor?

Fabian


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have almost the same saw but it is a rockwell- no noise and smooth for and old beast. It is very heavy though.


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> What hp is the motor?
> 
> Fabian


It's only a one HP motor, but wired for 220 - I'm hoping the cast iron wheels will have enough centrifugal/inertial energy to go through some 8 to 10 inch logs. We'll see when my new blade comes in..........


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing you got it for free. They were happy someone would come and get it. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

mike1950 said:


> I have almost the same saw but it is a rockwell- no noise and smooth for and old beast. It is very heavy though.


Mike, that is the same saw, but yours is no where near as ugly as mine! This model carried the Delta, Rockwell, Crescent, and I think a couple more names over the years, from what little information I've gathered. I downloaded a 1947 manual for it, but I'm thinking this machine was made into the 60's. I'm still researching...........

Since you have the same saw I may be hitting you up for answers to some questions that might arise.......


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it will resaw about 13". I will have to check HP, 220 also. I have never bogged it down. A systems analyst bought mine for $800 from a state auction- totally rebuild-repainted and then barely used it. Sold it to me for 600. He said numbers indicated it is a 1951 but I do not know for sure. You got a fantastic deal-it is supposed to cut wood not win a beauty contest.:thumbsup: Ask away if I can help I will. By the way I love my saw it is a beast and a workhorse. It allows me to do things like this. Bookmatched drawers.


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

mike1950 said:


> It allows me to do things like this. Bookmatched drawers.


Beautiful work, Mike!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, Your work is very-very nice- you will like this saw PM me if I can help.


----------

